# New Member



## grammajudy (Nov 11, 2010)

Hello everyone,
I have lurked here for a couple years, enjoying the tips. I decided if I want to add my "two cents worth" I had better join. 
My favorite hobby is making soap. My downfall is ordering the scents. It is mainly a hobby but I have been known to sell a few bars for someone to give as a little gift or for their own use. I don't want to get into it any more than that as I don't want it to seem like a job. 
My husband worked at a local factory and I worked at the local school, retiring after 22 years.
My husband and I are both retired on the same farm we raised our four children. We now have eight grandchildren and one great granddaughter. All the kids live within twenty-five miles except one family in Oklahoma. They are all such a joy.
My husband used to plant a huge garden and I canned nearly all the vegetables we would need. Now we rely on our sons' gardens. I quit canning, then went back to it after I tasted green beans in the can. 
I am pretty busy with church, grandchildren, quilting and just getting done what has to be done around home. 
Judy


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Welcome Judy! Glad to have you with us. Sounds like you will fit in just great on this board, and check out the quilting board too!


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

Welcome. I know what you mean about ordering scents. If you order scents that are safe for both soaps and candles, then you can start another hobby. I use the scents in my soywax candles. I have a whole collection of essential oils, I even bought a special cabinet for them. I love the Rainbow Meadows essential oils blend calculator. 

http://www.rainbowmeadow.com/infocenter/calc_eoblend/blendselect.php


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Hi Judy!

Welcome officially to HT.

I've cut down my scents to about 12 regular and 8 specialty. I like combining various essential oils so I can make my own blends and cut down on the number of different scents I have to buy.

I took the soapers 12-step program (fiber -- knitting, spinning, crocheting, et al) so I make mega batches over a weekend's time about once a month just to keep my farmer's market booth in stock.

This winter I will be branching out into a new craft ... quilting! OzarkQuilter sent me a completed quilt top so all I have to do is the batting, the back and the edging. A few years ago I was given a HUGE wool batting. It's larger than a king-size. The lady that gave it to me was in her 90's and it was _her_ grandmother's. A local friend is into quilting and will be helping step through this. I want a traditional Civil War era quilt design, one that was used by the abolitionist.

Where about in IA are you? I'm in IL about 40 miles east of the Mississippi River off I-88. We host a homesteading weekend every year. For 2011 it will be June 17 & 18. It will start Friday evening, all day Saturday and folks going home Sunday (Father's Day). If you're close enough, we'd love to have you here!


----------



## grammajudy (Nov 11, 2010)

Hi Cyndi,
We live in SE Iowa. I have read your website so I feel I already know you from that and from another soap forum where I am just gramma. 

linn, 
I tried the soy candles but had so much trouble with the wicks that I just gave up on it. I used the rest of the soy wax for dipping stuffed animals. Now I just have a dab left and grandson has already picked out a zebra to dip. Got to get that done this winter. 

I believe I am going to like belonging to this site. I can sit and read for hours on everyone's suggestions. 
Judy


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

If you don't mind my asking, what was the trouble with the wicks? I can post a tutorial video that walks you through the process of pouring container candles. I have watched it several times and it really helped me.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qnHBYW9v0bw[/ame]


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

People seem to be pretty happy with lavender, or lavender and ti tree oil in their soap. I find that orange also makes a real pretty scent. There are many websites where you can buy essential oils in small bottles. For a little soapmaking I think 4 ounces of each would be plenty. If I had to limit myself, I'd go with orange, lavender, rosewood, and ti tree. To expand, I'd add patchouli and another deep note.


----------

